# 2022 Meal Planning



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Quite a variety and some very interest foods. I’ll b back with questions when I have some free time.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Startingover said:


> Quite a variety and some very interest foods. I’ll b back with questions when I have some free time.


Thank you for the praise!
I will be happy to answer your questions and hope that my English is enough or that the translator can do it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What is Letscho, Jan 5th? Bratwurst sounds good!

Jan 15 sounds really good as many others do also.

Jan 17, what is Soljanka?

You’re giving me a lot of ideas. I’m pretty much a boring cook since I live alone I don’t go to a lot of effort just for myself.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Here you can see what *Soljanka* and *Letscho *are and how they are cooked.
If the translation is difficult to understand, just ask again. I then try to explain it. ;-)

I also often cook for one portion, but I keep a lot of things in jars that are suitable for this. I think the English word for this is canning? Sometimes freeze finished meals as well. So I always have variety on the dining table.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

What kind of cherries do you use for the sour cherries?
A friend talked of using Montmorency cherries for cherry pie - but said they won't grow in our area - Southern California.
I bought a couple Barbados/Acerola cherry plants instead, and it's been described as '*Delicately sweet and sour* '.
So I'm not sure what to expect of them, yet, and if they can be used for a cherry pie. Seems like they could be.
Probably still have a year or two before they might start to bear fruit.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

There are sweet cherries and sour cherries. These are different subspecies of the cherries.
There are around 500 different types of sweet cherries. A sweet cherry tree can reach heights of between 15 and 30 meters.

Sour cherries grow in the form of trees or bushes that are only up to 10 meters high. There are around 250 different types of sour cherries. The best known is the morello cherries.

Maybe there are no tart cherries in America? Or are they not so well known?
Both types are widespread here in Europe.

Sour cherries contain more fruit acid. They are more suitable for cooking, baking and preserving.
The sweet cherries are sweeter and are mainly eaten raw or preserved for compote.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Do you think having a meal plan is cultural? I don't plan ahead past having different kinds of meats/fish, vegetables & fruit in my home. I shop about every 3 days. It depends on what strikes my fancy each day. Some will be made uncomfortable by this idea. I do believe in having storage of canned goods, but, don't usually use them for daily cooking. California does have a lot of fresh food. I could probably last a year on the food that trucks carrying harvest away, spill on the roadway in too fast of turns. I've never tried it.


Hello Nik333,
I like to plan my meal in advance because it saves me a lot of work. Many things, such as meat that has been braised for a long time, can be boiled down very well. I don't need to cook it fresh because it's not "fresh" after preparation.
The only thing I do is buy fresh milk from the farmer every few days. For everything else I need, I drive out every couple of weeks.
I have a garden in front of the house that supplies me with fresh things even in winter. But I also froze a lot in summer or stored it in autumn. So we are partially self-sufficient.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

@miteigenenhaenden I like the way you built you shelves. Wish I had that much room for storage but I do the best I can with the room I have.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> Maybe there are no tart cherries in America? Or are they not so well known?
> Both types are widespread here in Europe.


There are some tart ones here too, but they mostly grown in the Northern areas that get more freeze days I think.
I'm in the South-West, and so far Barbados/Acerola cherries have been the only one that seems like it will grow here. But I think it's in the middle of sweet/tart. So will hopefully know in a couple years how it is


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. All those jars are canned so they need no refrigeration? Looks more like a store? Or a restaurant?
When I first met my wife, she always planned dinner for one week at a time. She would go to the store on Sunday.
So she had dinner covered for the week. She had two kids so she tried to make it easier and she had a full time job as well. But she never canned anything like above.
Today I do all the cooking and never plan anything except vacations......lol
We buy in bulk at Costco. Meats are separated for two servings and frozen. 3 lb cans of coffee are stored in the basement along with anything that does not require refrigeration. We freeze bread as well. I buy frozen Parker House rolls that only need to be risen and baked. Same with biscuits. They are better than homemade. They go into the oven frozen. I buy pizza dough from our favorite pizza place. I make my own sauces from scratch. I always have everything needed to make pretty much any sauce.
So I guess we are planning, but have planned so we can have something to make each evening.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

What a German immediately notices: "She would go to the store on Sunday."
In Germany the shops are closed on Sunday. Few bakeries are open for 3 to 4 hours. So you can only buy bread and rolls here on Sunday.
But we can buy beer at the gas station - even on Sundays. 😄 

I think everyone has to do the stocking up, plan and cook the way that is right for them. That’s how it’s developed for me over the years.
Of course we have more work at harvest time. The family works together there. We can make a living from it for the rest of the year.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

Are you going to make the plan for the whole year? And why on earth do you need this?!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> What a German immediately notices: "She would go to the store on Sunday."
> In Germany the shops are closed on Sunday. Few bakeries are open for 3 to 4 hours. So you can only buy bread and rolls here on Sunday.
> But we can buy beer at the gas station - even on Sundays. 😄
> 
> ...


When my kids were still at home and my husband busy working I had to plan ahead. Now its just me so not much planning needed. My mother and aunts canned a lot. Then mother started freezing veggies when they got a big deep freezer.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

a_white96 said:


> Are you going to make the plan for the whole year? And why on earth do you need this?!


I've been making meal plans for more than 10 years.
I do this to be fair to everyone in the family and to save myself work.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

February

Tue, Feb 01 Pumpkin and swede curry, spiced flatbread
Wed, Feb 02 Rutabaga cake with seasonal herb quark
Thu 03 Feb Cauliflower Pizza
Fri, Feb 04 Mashed potatoes with leftover duck, apple and carrot raw vegetables
Sat, Feb 05 Kaiserschmarrn and applesauce
Sun, Feb 06 Grilled, fried potatoes, coleslaw

Mon, Feb 07 Indian lentils, light tiramisu
Tue, Feb 08 Baked pumpkin with feta cheese, wild herb salad
Wed 09 Feb Peppers with potatoes
Thu, Feb 10 Pasta with salami sauce, beetroot and apple raw vegetables
Fri, Feb 11 Fried potatoes with sausage salad
Sat, Feb 12 Carrot potato rösti with herb quark
Sun, Feb 13 Layered meat

Mon, Feb 14 Potato soup with minced meat and roasted onions
Tue, Feb 15 Lentil pancakes with spinach and feta cheese filling
Wed, Feb 16 Falafel with pesto
Thu, Feb 17 Mushroom goulash with paprika, mashed potatoes
Fri 18 Feb Chicken curry with rice, tangerine and date salad
Sa, Feb 19 Minced dumplings with mixed vegetables and potatoes
Sun, Feb 20 Chicken legs with fries and Letscho

Mon, Feb 21 Carrot soup with meatballs, elderflower pudding with rhubarb
Tue, Feb 22 Fried trout with stir-fried vegetables
Wed, Feb 23 Fried potatoes with jelly
Thu, Feb 24 Borscht, bread
Fri Feb 25 Chicken Ball Pot
Sat, Feb 26 Potato pockets with herb sauce
Sun, Feb 27 Königsberger meatballs, potatoes, beetroot

Mon, Feb 28 Mushroom cream soup, rolls, chocolate pudding


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

*March*

Tue,01 MarPotato waffles with applesaucewed,02 Margluten-free pan tarte flambéeDo,03 MarSausage goulash with mashed potatoesFri,04 MarNoodles with paprika goulashSat,05 Marplum dumplingsSo,06 MarRoulades, red cabbage, dumplingsMon,07 MarGulash soupBreadTue,08 MarCelery schnitzel with pea and walnut pesto and gnocchiwed,09 Marvegetarian Leek quiche with smoked tofuDo,10 MarGnocchi with spinach and feta cheeseFri,11 MarPotato salad, Wienerle and roasted onionsSat,12 MarPoppy seed pancakes with compoteSo,13 MarKassler, sauerkraut, potatoesMon,14 Marnoodle soupTue,15 Margluten-free buns with vanilla saucewed,16 MarBeetroot Herring SaladDo,17 MarBaked apple cinnamon poppy seed Schupfnudel panFri,18 MarPasta with tomato sauceSat,19 MarKaiserschmarrn with peach sauceSo,20 MarGoulash with mixed vegetables, potatoesMon,21 MarSoljankarollTue,22 MarBean and feta patties with leek and cream saucewed,23 MarQuinoa with apple and nutsDo,24 MarVegetable patty green gnocchi, mushroom cream sauceFri,25 MarHam noodles with eggSat,26 MarRice porridge with compoteSo,27 MarSalmon with mashed potatoes and spinachMon,28 Marblack bean stewTue,29 MarQuark balls with quince moussewed,Mar 30Jacket potatoes with quark and linseed oilDo,Mar 31Buckwheat risotto with fried mushrooms


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

our menu for April

Fri, Apr 01 Lasagna
Sat, Apr 02 Dumpling roulade with mushroom filling and cream sauce; salad
Sun, Apr 03 Paprika and cream chicken with rice

Mon, Apr 04 Szeged goulash, potatoes
Tue, Apr 05 wild garlic gratin; salad
Wed, Apr 06 Mashed potatoes, roasted onions, Wienerle
Thu, Apr 07 Chicken fricassee, rice; Cabbage salad with apple, nuts and sour cream
Fri, Apr 08 Noodles with Jägerschnitzel and tomato sauce; Apple cinnamon quark
Sat, Apr 09 farmer's breakfast; Cherry compote
Sun, Apr 10 Minced dumplings with green beans and potatoes

Mon, Apr 11 Green bean stew, bread, chocolate pudding
Tue, Apr 12 Bratwurst with sauerkraut and potatoes
Wed Apr 13 Onion Soup Wholemeal Bread, Chocolate Pudding
Thu, Apr 14. Stipple and mashed potatoes Apple and carrot raw food
Fri Apr 15 Salmon casserole
Sat, Apr 16 Turkey schnitzel with asparagus and potatoes
Sun, Apr 17 Potato soup with sausages

Mon, Apr 18 Goulash with noodles
Tue, Apr 19 Tomato soup with red lentils; bread
Wed, Apr 20 Eggs with mustard sauce and potatoes; Zucchini salad from the jar
Thu, Apr 21 Pea falafel with wild herb salad and yoghurt sauce
Fri, Apr 22 Pasta with wild garlic pesto; Elderflower pudding with red fruit jelly
Sat, Apr 23 Mexican Potato Casserole
Sun, Apr 24 Gyros with herb quark and rice

Mon, Apr 25 Chili with black and white bean bread
Tue, Apr 26 marinated herring with beetroot, potatoes
Wed 27 Apr Red lentil pancakes with a filling of steamed white cabbage, carrots and spring onions Yoghurt sauce
Thu, Apr 28 gluten-free pan tarte flambée
Fri, Apr 29 Lentil mushroom ragout with noodles
Sat, Apr 30 Red Thai curry with coconut milk, chicken and vegetables,
with fragrant rice


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That all sounds good, especially the Szeged goulash. Can I spend April with you?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> *March*
> 
> Tue,01 MarPotato waffles with applesaucewed,02 Margluten-free pan tarte flambéeDo,03 MarSausage goulash with mashed potatoesFri,04 MarNoodles with paprika goulashSat,05 Marplum dumplingsSo,06 MarRoulades, red cabbage, dumplingsMon,07 MarGulash soupBreadTue,08 MarCelery schnitzel with pea and walnut pesto and gnocchiwed,09 Marvegetarian Leek quiche with smoked tofuDo,10 MarGnocchi with spinach and feta cheeseFri,11 MarPotato salad, Wienerle and roasted onionsSat,12 MarPoppy seed pancakes with compoteSo,13 MarKassler, sauerkraut, potatoesMon,14 Marnoodle soupTue,15 Margluten-free buns with vanilla saucewed,16 MarBeetroot Herring SaladDo,17 MarBaked apple cinnamon poppy seed Schupfnudel panFri,18 MarPasta with tomato sauceSat,19 MarKaiserschmarrn with peach sauceSo,20 MarGoulash with mixed vegetables, potatoesMon,21 MarSoljankarollTue,22 MarBean and feta patties with leek and cream saucewed,23 MarQuinoa with apple and nutsDo,24 MarVegetable patty green gnocchi, mushroom cream sauceFri,25 MarHam noodles with eggSat,26 MarRice porridge with compoteSo,27 MarSalmon with mashed potatoes and spinachMon,28 Marblack bean stewTue,29 MarQuark balls with quince moussewed,Mar 30Jacket potatoes with quark and linseed oilDo,Mar 31Buckwheat risotto with fried mushrooms


Wish I could come eat at your house. My food is boring but I don’t spend time just for myself.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> That all sounds good, especially the Szeged goulash. Can I spend April with you?


Ha. I just said almost the same thing.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

That would be a very long journey to eat. 
But maybe I can give a few suggestions with my planning?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> That would be a very long journey to eat.
> But maybe I can give a few suggestions with my planning?


Yes it would be a long journey. I've been studying your meal plans and collecting recipes from the internet on things I'm not familiar with. I like to make schnitzel, I've made Schweineschnitzel though most Americans would probably call it Wienerschnitzel. The stores I go to never have veal so I use pork therefore Schweineschnitzel, Roulades and what I know as a German hot potato salad. I haven't made Spaetzle yet though I have equipment to make it. I think Two Knots makes Spaetzle occasionally. Today I'll be making a Mexican Calabacita recipe, rice and pork steaks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes it would be a long journey. I've been studying your meal plans and collecting recipes from the internet on things I'm not familiar with. I like to make schnitzel, I've made Schweineschnitzel though most Americans would probably call it Wienerschnitzel. The stores I go to never have veal so I use pork therefore Schweineschnitzel, Roulades and what I know as a German hot potato salad. I haven't made Spaetzle yet though I have equipment to make it. I think Two Knots makes Spaetzle occasionally. Today I'll be making a Mexican Calabacita recipe, rice and pork steaks.


Spaetzle is good. I only eat schnitzel in Amish country back in Ohio. Even cold its good. I think its fried in butter. Edit: I better not be so picky I just checked our favorite Swiss restaurant and doesn’t look like it survived the pandemic.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

wooleybooger said:


> I think Two Knots makes Spaetzle occasionally.


 Yes, I Think so. I've often made spaetzle in the past, but they don't turn out so well gluten-free. So I leave it.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

*Our plan for this month*

*May*

So,01 MayGrilled sausage, fried potatoes with onionsgrilled banana with caramel syrupMon,May 2ndnoodle soupSemolina pudding with rhubarbTue,03 MayHazelnut pancakesbaked applewed,04 MaySpicy crunchy balls made from three kinds of beans with roasted root vegetablesDo,May 5thPotato waffles with applesauceFri,May 6thMashed potatoes with vegetable patty and onion sauceSat,May 7thGnocchi with broccoli and smoked salmon in a cream sauceSo,May 8thSalmon, stir fry, rosemary potatoesMon,May 9thPea soupSemolina pudding with plum sauceTue,10th of MayHerring salad with beetroot and potatoeswed,May 11thLeftover pan-fried vegetables with mountain lentil gnocchiDo,12th of MayMillet and tomato meatballs with ground elder pesto and sheep's cheeseFri,May 13thCurrywurstbread rollSat,May 14thlet's seeSo,May 15thfried meatloaf, sweet mustard and fried potatoesMon,May 16thTomato soup with small noodlesBun, chocolate puddingTue,17th of Mayvegetarian Köttbullar, with mushroom cream sauce, mashed potatoesSeasonal saladwed,May 18th(Botwinka) Polish beetroot souptoasted breadDo,May 19thNoodles with wild garlic pesto, (sheep's cheese and) roasted walnutsFri,May 20thBavarian cabbage with meatballs and potatoesSat,May 21stPotato cakes with quince sauceSo,May 22Turkey escalope, mashed potatoes and peasMon,23. MayFeijoadaRhubarb with vanilla sauceTue,May 24thMillet coconut porridge with pear saucewed,25. MayFilled flatbread with cheese, tomatoes and spinachDo,May 26Spaghetti with creamed spinach and smoked tofuFri,May 27thCabbage goulash with potatoesSat,28th of MayFried potatoes with fried eggColeslaw with carrot, vinegar and oilSo,May 29thRoulades with potato dumplings and peasMon,30th Maystuffed peppers with potatoesTue,31. MayFricassee with brown ricecompote


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

How do you make the Heringssalat mit roten Beete und Kartoffeln? It sounds like what my mother and grandmother used to make for Silvester. I kind of like the idea of New Years Eve in May!


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

I wrote down the recipe *here*. Please look at my page.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> I wrote down the recipe *here*. Please look at my page.


Thanks. I'll post my mother's potato salad recipe details in a new thread later this week. It's really delicious. Briefly, she also uses "mehlig kochende Kartoffeln" (floury boiling potatoes - here we call them Russet), but after slicing them she marinates them overnight in a splash of vinegar, some minced onion and a bit of curry powder. The curry gives it a very subtle taste, not at all overwhelmingly spicy. Then mayonnaise, apples and pickles the next day. I could eat this every day forever. On New Years Eve, she added beets and pickled herring, both of which I love. For me it's the taste of home and heaven.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Mi, Jun 01 Pfannkuchen mit Apfelmus
Do, 02.06. Nudeln mit gebratenen Champignons
Fr, Jun 03 Gefüllte Zucchini
Sa, 04.06. Gebratenes Gemüse mit Kartoffelklößen, Leichtes Tiramisu
So, 05.06. Lachs mit Gnocchi, Salat

Mo, 06.06. Wurstsalat mit Bratkartoffeln
Di, 07.06. Pizzasuppe Joghurt mit Rhabarber
Mi, Jun 08 Kaiserschmarrn mit Apfelmus
Do, 09.06. Bauernfrühstück
Fr, 10.06. Matjessalat mit roter Beete und Kartoffeln
Sa, 11.06. Pasta mit Spinat und gekochter Schinkensauce
So, 12.06. Bratwurst, Sauerkraut und Kartoffeln

Mo, 13.06. Marillenknödel mit brauner Butter und braunem Zimtzucker
Di, 14.06. Nudelsuppe Holunderblütenpudding mit Rhabarber
Mi, 15.06. Kartoffelpüree und Gewürzgurken
Do, 16.06. Nudeln mit heißen Tomaten Bratäpfel mit Vanillesauce
Fr, 17.06. Fisch, Kartoffeln, Gurkensalat
Sa, 18.06. Truthahn, Tomaten-Paprika-Pfanne mit Reis nach Paella-Art
So 19. Juni Paprika gefüllt mit Quinoa und roten Linsen, frische Tomatensauce

Mo, 20.06. Tomatensuppe mit rotem Linsenbrot
Di, 21.06. Hühnercurry mit Kokosmilch und Reis
Mi 22. Juni Pizza
Do, 23.06. Nudel mit Hähncheninnereien in Tomatensoße
Fr, 24.06. Kartoffelsalat mit Weißwurst
Sa, 25.6. Milchreis mit Rhabarberkompott
So, 26.06. Gulasch mit Klößen und Blumenkohl

Mo, 27. Juni Cremige Blumenkohlsuppen-Croutons
Di, 28. Juni Gefälschte Bratwurst mit Kartoffeln und Karotten und Pastinaken
Mi, 29.06. Kartoffeln mit Quark und Saisonkräutern
Do, 30.06. Erbsen-Falafel-Salat und Joghurtsauce


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Lots of tasty meals there.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

The plan for the first 2 weeks of August

Tue, Aug 02 Schupfnudeln Tomato and wild herb salad and roasted walnuts
Wed 03 Aug green sauce, boiled egg and potatoes tomato salad
Thu, Aug 04 Stuffed vine leaves with roasted feta cheese
Fri, Aug 05 Noodles with hot buttered tomatoes
Sat, Aug 06 Cucumber salad with sour cream, scrambled eggs, potatoes
Sun, Aug 07 Chicken with tomato rice salad

Mon, Aug 08 Vegetable soup with dumplings
Tue, Aug 09 Celery escalope, carrots, potatoes
Wed, Aug 10 Fried potatoes with onions and fried eggs
Thu, Aug 11 Nettle soup with toast
Fri 12 Aug Tomato soup rolls
Sat, Aug 13 Grilled, potato salad
Sun, 14 Aug Leftovers from the barbecue or Kaiserschmarrn with applesauce


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

*The plan for the last 2 weeks of August*

Mon, Aug 15 Green Bean Soup
Tue, Aug 16 Nettle dumplings with parmesan
Wed, Aug 17 Pea falafel with yoghurt sauce Leaf salad
Thu, Aug 18 Tomato and sausage salad with fried potatoes
Fri, Aug 19 Pasta with fresh tomatoes
Sat 20 Aug stuffed zucchini with tomato rice
Sun, Aug 21 Chicken breast, cream sauce, peas, potatoes

Mon, Aug 22 Lentil soup with Wienerle; Elderflower pudding with fruit salad
Tue, Aug 23 Fried liver with onions and mashed potatoes
Wed, Aug 24 Red lentil burger with pan-fried vegetables and yoghurt dip
Thu, Aug 25 Tomato and sausage salad with fried potatoes
Fri, Aug 26 Fricassee with rice
Sat, Aug 27 Pancakes with fruit salad
Sun, Aug 28 Roulades with red cabbage and potato dumplings

Mon, Aug 29 Solyanka; bread roll
Tue 30 Aug Hazelnut Pancakes; fruit
Wed, Aug 31 Minced steak, corn vegetables, mashed potatoes


----------

